# Turkey hunting at Ceasars Creek



## bellyboater (Jun 26, 2004)

I bow hunted their some last season and saw a few turkeys. Was curious if any one has had any luck turkey hunting there.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have only turkey hunted there once and the one we had gobbling ended up being on the other side of the creek. I know guys who have shot them up at the north end on public.


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

I live right around there and would call the population "barely huntable". Sure you seem them every now and then, but they get A LOT of pressure during hunting season.


----------

